# W: Dark eldar



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

o/

Looking to bolster my dark eldar army, I'm looking for the following.

1x Venom (Twin splinter cannon)
1x Ravager (3 Dark lances)
1x Talos

Reaver jetbikes, Scourges, Harlequins


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a mate with the old ravager, talos and bikes if you are intersted in the old kit


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm sent, I am selling my whole army


----------

